# Plastikote paint - which is animal safe please?



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello,

Scrolling through all the types of Plastikote, and only the enamel paints say they are child and animal safe. I've seen people using the brilliant metallic paint, but can't find anywhere that says it is safe to use. 

Any advice? It's for a rat cage, so bar chewing will most likely occur!


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

Bump.


----------

